# Converting stock to scrap in east central sask



## Rediron (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Nice to have found a place full of like minded hobbyists. Have always liked working with metal but have only truly engaged the hobby over the last couple of years.

I'm not sure if I'm more interested in metalworking or machine rescue and repair, they go hand in hand I suppose.

For lathes I have a south bend 9c, a clausing 100 and an old grayson 3.5", as well as a Denbigh horizontal mill and a south bend 7" shaper, all in various stages of working restoration.

Haven't cruised the forum too much but hope to find tools, parts, material sources, and hopefully gain some hard earned experience from some seasoned machinists and metalworkers alike.

See you around 
Josh


----------



## Brent H (Feb 6, 2021)

welcome Josh!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice to talk to you Josh!  I seem to be doing far more machine restoration that new machining, so we have stuff to talk about!

Most of my new projects are farbication and welding...  Perhaps more machining soon!


----------



## Hruul (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum Josh.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard Josh!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Josh.


----------



## Janger (Feb 6, 2021)

Good to have you.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from another SK lurking member


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 7, 2021)

Welcome Josh


----------



## Dusty (Feb 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Josh, great place with loads of information even for a machinist rescue guy.


----------

